# Viewsonic Pro9000 a good first projector?



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello all. I am one of many to come and ask the question, "What to get?". I've never had a projector before and I can certainly make the room very dark if needed. I have the opportunity to get a projector of my choice and I've always wanted to wait until a bulbless solution came about and it seems the Pro9000 is good for that. I do quite a bit of gaming and movie watching (75% gaming, 25% movies) so I want something with little input lag. The only downsides I've found so far is that it's not 3D and not 4K which of course would beg a much higher price point. So if I'm just starting out and want something that's going to last and give a good quality picture (in ideal settings), is this what I should buy?

Also, do 1080P projectors downscale higher resolution content like if I wanted to game in a higher resolution than 1920X1080?

Edit: Also also, I've tried finding other hybrid projectors to no avail. If anyone knows of any that are coming out soon (4th quarter or early 2014), please let me know as I've read up on some of the limitations of the Pro9000 and wouldn't mind seeing its competition.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

That's probably not a bad choice for the money. Another contender could be the Epson ProCinema 6020UB with 3D capabilites. 
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/Product.do?sku=V11H528020MB&BV_UseBVCookie=yes


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

The only problem is that it's almost twice as much and I plan on using this as much as possible and it's great to not worry about lamp life, half way deterioration point and replacements.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm having the same dilemma. I already own a Sharp DT510, which I feel is an amazing projector, but the bulb costs are demoralizing. It also sends my wife into a tail spin even though I only paid $700 and a TV that would have made us happy would have cost $2000.

So the questions is whether it is worth the extra cash to not have to deal with the bulbs, but I keep finding extremely well reviewed projectors that seem to equal the Viewsonic for around $800, and that $1200 in change buys a lot of bulbs.

It would be an easier decision if the reviews were more overwhelming or the cost was lower, so if I wait for new ones, will the price come down?

I have heard that LG and Optoma have LED/Laser hybrids planned for early 2014.


----------

